# Self Defense tips general



## Pinecandle (Jul 9, 2020)

Jiu-jitsu/ Muay Thai fag here. anyone got tips for self defense and actually bringing what you learned in the gym out to the real world?

ITT:
discuss tips for self defense
defense against weapons
defense against group attacks


thanks for derailing my thread you faggots


----------



## HeyYou (Jul 9, 2020)

Buy a gun


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 9, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> Buy a gun



Carry that gun.

Everywhere.

Even in the bathtub.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 9, 2020)

if 1v1: aim for the head, punch hard, punch fast, and most importantly, punch first. don't let up until the other guy is 100% out.

if outnumbered: run


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 9, 2020)

Most people don't fight fair: they'll either sneak attack you or outnumber you.  They'll also use a knife or a gun the moment they think they're losing; maybe even at the start.  Don't think life is like some martial arts movie.


----------



## Pinecandle (Jul 9, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> Buy a gun


not 21.
"Most people don't fight fair: they'll either sneak attack you or outnumber you. They'll also use a knife or a gun the moment they think they're losing; maybe even at the start. Don't think life is like some martial arts movie."
true that @Salubrious


----------



## HeyYou (Jul 9, 2020)

Pinecandle said:


> not 21.
> "Most people don't fight fair: they'll either sneak attack you or outnumber you. They'll also use a knife or a gun the moment they think they're losing; maybe even at the start. Don't think life is like some martial arts movie."
> true that @Salubrious


What commie state do you live in that you can't buy a long gun at 18?


----------



## Pinecandle (Jul 9, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> What commie state do you live in that you can't buy a long gun at 18?


the original quote was obviously referencing a handgun. i can buy a long gun, but do you really think i'll fucking carry that shit around the streets of chicago, into a macy's? really? long rifles are great for home defense, but the topic is for street defense

@SIGSEGV thanks for the reaction you fat fuck


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 9, 2020)

I don't know much about martial arts, but I do know that the weak spots for punching or kicking are the eyes, throat, and sweets.

Also, IIRC, punch "through" whatever you're striking, don't let up on impact.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

For instances where guns don't suffice, read this shit.







						Meditations on Violence: A Comparison of Martial Arts Training and Real World Violence: Rory Miller: 8601404354014: Amazon.com: Books
					

Meditations on Violence: A Comparison of Martial Arts Training and Real World Violence [Rory Miller] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Meditations on Violence: A Comparison of Martial Arts Training and Real World Violence



					www.amazon.com
				




Though if you're a lazy fuck, @Salubrious practically gave a summary:



Salubrious said:


> Most people don't fight fair: they'll either sneak attack you or outnumber you. They'll also use a knife or a gun the moment they think they're losing; maybe even at the start. Don't think life is like some martial arts movie.



As for self-defense: Any type of fitness / exercise will help, even if it's something like baseball. If you're body is shit, skills don't matter much.
If you've got a good body and decent skills, then a good mindset becomes important and though it's hard to train, you have to learn to break the surprise of when violence starts while you're waiting for a bus or whatever. Most people freeze, some run, some fight. You have to break your instinct and learn to choose how to act. Keep in mind that nobody is an expert as even battle-hardened vets are unlikely to have had more than 3 life threatening experiences in civilian situations. Can anyone that encountered something only 3x be called an expert? So, no this isn't expert advise either.

If you're goint to depend on a weapon, you better always have it with you and practise drawing it quickly. Yes someone might stab you in the back, but there is no point worrying about attacks you can't defend. Someone that punches you in the back of the head can at least be fought back against.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 9, 2020)

Pinecandle said:


> @SIGSEGV thanks for the reaction you fat fuck


lol


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 9, 2020)

Welcome to The Shadow's primer on public pugilism.

If you're involved in Muay Thai and BJJ you're off to a good start. Both are excellent , mostly practical arts. Depending on your BJJ school and whether they focus on just the ground game or other aspects, you may wish to look into Judo or Japanese Jujutsu/Aikido/Chin Na/whatever for some throws and joint locks. Just keep in mind that Aikido and many Chinese MA schools go heavy on the woo-woo stuff.

Most of the time, you're better off trying to escape than to fight it out. If you must- use any advantage you can. Fair fights are for boxing rings.

Whether you're striking with fists or flat hands, keep your fingers together. A stray finger can be wrenched in a lot of painful directions. Do not under any circumstances do the MovieBob punch where you tuck your thumb inside your closed fingers. Unless you actually are MovieBob, in which case go ahead and break those thumbs.

If you get angry, your opponent has the upper hand. You want to stay as clear-headed as humanly possible through any fight. By the same token, if you can get your opponent angry they will be stupider by a good degree. Not that you necessarily should do this, but anger is the enemy of clear thought.

Contrary to what many BJJ promoters will tell you, it's not a great idea to take a fight to the ground in the wild, especially if you have multiple opponents. You go to the ground with one guy and his buddy starts kicking your teeth in, you're done. To say nothing of what the condition of the ground will be- pebbles, broken glass, all kinds of things can give you pain on the ground.

To amend the physical fitness thing- endurance is important in a fight. Running is a good way to get this up, and either working the bags at your gym or shadow boxing vigorously can help, too.

In hand to hand combat, a melee weapon massively changes the dynamic of the fight. Someone pulls a knife it immediately makes clinching and striking that much more dangerous for their opponent. I am not saying carry such a weapon, because that can be legally construed in some unfortunate ways even in clear cut cases of self defense and is often subject to different carry laws than firearms in different jurisdictions. If you do decide to carry one, do the legal research first. And a pocket knife without a locking or fixed blade is as much a danger to its wielder as to the opponent.

A group melee is significantly more dangerous. In a one on one fight it's best to never take your eyes off your opponent- with multiple attackers you've got that much more to worry about. But using your environment well can help you here in some cases. If there's anything you can do to make it more difficult for them to get to you- kick a trash can over, knock a table or chair into their path- you can at least try to manage your opponents better.

Also, I wouldn't be The Shadow if I didn't recommend cackling maniacally while taking your opponent down. Total power move.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yes someone might stab you in the back, but there is no point worrying about attacks you can't defend


well you could wear protection under your regular clothes if you're really paranoid. stab vest against getting knifed, kevlar if you're worried about getting shot. it's effective, but annoying and inconvenient.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jul 9, 2020)

Hit first to where it hurts, hit hard, bail the fuck away.  Fair fight will only get your ass whooped in the long run.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 9, 2020)

obliviousbeard said:


> Hit first to where it hurts


Their reaction score?


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jul 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Their reaction score?


----------



## Pinecandle (Jul 9, 2020)

obliviousbeard said:


>


you kikoids can laugh all you want  but atleast i have a life outside of this forum. can't say the same about you "true and honest fan" types. suck a big black dick you fucking brainlet


----------



## muh_moobs (Jul 9, 2020)

1) Move out of Chicago
2) Buy a pistol
3) Avoid niggers as much as possible.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> If you get angry, your opponent has the upper hand. You want to stay as clear-headed as humanly possible through any fight. By the same token, if you can get your opponent angry they will be stupider by a good degree.



This is dumb shit. No point doing stuff to make someone angry; it only prolongs conflict. This was thought up by someone who thinks that random fights are fights to the death. This kind of thinking makes sense in a ring where only one man leaves standing (or winning on points), not a fight in the wild.

Even after fights start, many can still be de-escalated, depending on circumstance. Don't create motivation for revenge, unless necessary for self-defense.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 9, 2020)

Something that rarely gets brought up when it comes to self defense:
Open palm strikes.
Never use fists in a street fight, you're not warmed up and you'll hurt your wrists.
I personally know people who technically won street fights but the next day, they had to go to the hospital because they broke their wrists while punching the other person.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 9, 2020)

I am disappointed, faggots. And so is @FuckYou.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 9, 2020)

Tell them to leave you alone at least twice, take several retreating steps. if they're still in your face sucker punch them into next week. This is the ancient Japanese martial art of 合法的な拳 It'll will fully protect you from your opponents ultimate techniques 警察 and 訴訟事件.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Jul 9, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> Buy a gun





Pocket Dragoon said:


> Carry that gun.
> 
> Everywhere.
> 
> ...


To amend this slightly:

Having a gun is good, but mostly useless starting point.

You need to train with said firearm.

Not just marksmanship either, because while having accuracy is good, you also need to be able to reload, clear jams, and reposition without fucking up.

____________
Since you can't have a gun, you should run in most circumstances. Practice Cardio.

Even when you get a gun and know how to use it, practice cardio.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 9, 2020)

Pinecandle said:


> suck a big black dick you fucking brainlet


I'm not the one living in Chicago lol


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 9, 2020)

When fighting a giant enemy crab, attack its weak point for massive damage


e: Oh he's banned, now he'll never see my expert self-defense tip


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 9, 2020)

The most important things I have learned being an incredible asshole, bouncer, infantryman:
1.) It can be one punch or one stray bullet to the dome and its lights out. You're not superman, even dudes you have weight on can do this
2.) Learn how to grapple and toss. The majority of my altercations have ended up here. Ground control is real important
3.) If someone pulls a knife or a gun on you, and you think you could flee without chase of not getting shot as soon as you turn your back, hit it.
4.) If you are in that same situation but that dude is deadset on lighting you up or digging you with steal you should take two different approaches, neither are running initially
    a.) Gun: Always use the arm that can pull the gun to the outside. That is where you want to keep it. I know some people are like  meh meh meh, but fuck you, if you can take a chance to mag dump into empty space, take it. That being said, don't turn your back unless you know they are incapacitated. You don't turn your back on a dude that is trying to kill you.
   b.) Knife: way way more devastating than a gun can be. If you are in a situation where you have to engage, go in using the forearms, There is no tip, you are going to have to look it up, and make damn sure you have a game plan. Getting stabs hurts like fuck, and I can tell you that if you really start pouring out you will pass the fuck out, Know where your major organs are and major veins and arteries and mostly exposed. Past that, learn to macgyver tourniquets. If you do implement a tourni, make damn sure you remember the time. A couple hours at most is what you can allow.
5.) You will blank out. I remember my blankouts especially ones where I was unarmed and getting a weapon pulled on me, the only though I had was "I am going to get real fucked up". So train, exercise and start forcing yourself to be very aware of the area and situation around you.
6.) If the opponent is down leave. Don't kick a fags head in because you're keyed the fuck up. Thats bad practice, criminal and usually is done by faggots who need an ass beating
7.) I really am a fan of mace. I have had mace be a very important part of why I'm not fucked up or doing hard time. Its cheap, lightweight and fucking effective. If you use it, you better be aware of how you react
8.) Don't open carry, don't draw attention to yourself, keep to yourself. Army SF are called the "Silent Professionals" for a reason. Don't go anywhere to be a loud and obnoxious dipshit
9.) Always overestimate your opponent. I don't care if you are like "pfft. I got this", treat every threat as serious shit.
10.) If they have numbers on you, book it. That is a losing situation. I don't care if you think being armed negates that. Tough  shit, it doesn't in a lot of cases. Go try shooting moving targets. Then realize you are going to be doing shit like that while you aren't able to think about anything. Having a gun does not guarantee safety.

Last, since I realized I should just cut it now before I write a thesis: do what you can to not engage in any fight. Leaving doesn't make you a coward, not escalating a situation does not make you a bitch, Not engaging is by far the best option. Gettin locked up because you needed to KO some punk bitch because he was being reckless isn't worth it. Like my first point, one good punch, one straight bullet or anything in any multitude of scenarios can end you. Fighting is not fun, being an agro fuck isn't cool. No one will like you and want to be around you.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jul 9, 2020)

Continue screaming "I FEEL THREATENED I FEEL THREATENED" as you stomp their larynx flat. It will play well in court.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 9, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> This is dumb shit. No point doing stuff to make someone angry; it only prolongs conflict. This was thought up by someone who thinks that random fights are fights to the death. This kind of thinking makes sense in a ring where only one man leaves standing (or winning on points), not a fight in the wild.
> 
> Even after fights start, many can still be de-escalated, depending on circumstance. Don't create motivation for revenge, unless necessary for self-defense.


Angry people make terrible, irrational decisions. This is the only logic I'm operating on for that advice, but I'll go back and amend it.



> 8.) Don't open carry, don't draw attention to yourself, keep to yourself. Army SF are called the "Silent Professionals" for a reason. Don't go anywhere to be a loud and obnoxious dipshit


 I feel like open carry is the equivalent of showing everybody your hand when you're playing poker. As well, open carriers often seem to do so with firearms that are large and impractical. I have, I shit you not, observed people open carrying Desert Eagles and single action (the Ruger hunting type) revolvers. I mean if you can draw and fire that before an aggressor can get to you more power to you, but it seems silly to me.

Being an obnoxious asshole is basically looking for trouble. People looking for trouble tend to find it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> Angry people make terrible, irrational decisions. This is the only logic I'm operating on for that advice, but I'll go back and amend it



Hey don't be all reasonable about it, I thought threads like these were about flexing our ego's


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 9, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Hey don't be all reasonable about it, I thought threads like these were about flexing our ego's


I don't know why but that put Cold Steel's wonderfully cringe advertisements into my mind. For when a guy just has to stab a car.




The balding fat guy shouting and stabbing the green car looks like Farms material.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> The balding fat guy shouting and stabbing the green car looks like Farms material.


I'd nominate ashida kim if he was still making content






No it is not made in jest. If you doubt it watch this: https://youtu.be/b6a1BuEB38w?t=462


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 9, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I'd nominate ashida kim if he was still making content
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bizarreness of deluded "martial artists" making fools of themselves is one of the world's sweetest wines.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> The bizarreness of deluded "martial artists" making fools of themselves is one of the world's sweetest wines.


I could probably create a whole selection of 80s-90s martial arts lolcows if anyone gave a fuck.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 9, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I could probably create a whole selection of 80s-90s martial arts lolcows if anyone gave a fuck.


Oh, there are plenty. Going back to Count Dante in the 70's. Frank Dux. The guy that made Miami Connection. So, so many.


----------



## eggokid (Jul 10, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> if 1v1: aim for the head, punch hard, punch fast, and most importantly, punch first. don't let up until the other guy is 100% out.
> 
> if outnumbered: run


If 1v1, 90% of the time, still run. Don't ruin your life and emotionally scar your loved ones lives because of pride.

This applies if you're bigger than the aggressor, think you can "take them," and find running embarrassing. Guys who win a lot of fights still get brain damage. Don't be that person.

Your advice seems obvious for if you absolutely have to fight, however.


----------



## Antipathy (Jul 10, 2020)

Tips: 
1: Learn to de-escalate. You win every fight you're not in. 
2: Learn to run. You win every fight you get away from. 
3: Learn some basic joint manipulation, and grappling. So many fights go to the ground, learn that, but don't make that your first resort. It's useful if needed, but it should never be your first shot.
4: Mace is fucking great. It's easy to conceal and burns like a bastard. Mace them in the face and then fucking book it. Don't stop running until you're at least a mile away, and make sure you're not followed.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 10, 2020)

Coffee Shits said:


> Continue screaming "I FEEL THREATENED I FEEL THREATENED" as you stomp their larynx flat. It will play well in court.



"I was in fear of my life"

Those are magic words.  Don't say anything else....  ever.  To anyone, not even your lawyer.



The Shadow said:


> I feel like open carry is the equivalent of showing everybody your hand when you're playing poker. As well, open carriers often seem to do so with firearms that are large and impractical.



Being an obnoxious asshole is basically looking for trouble. People looking for trouble tend to find it.
[/QUOTE]

Open-carriers making a statement are easy to spot; as described, they're often toting a lot more iron & in a manner that's often not wise.

OTOH, it depends a lot on how/what you carry;  I tend to tote a Makarov or PA-63 more often than not in a horizontal-draw full flap holster I made from a multimeter pouch, and it's gotten zero attention in the years I've carried that way.

Then again...  I make it a point to not hang out in front of counters or lines, and I definitely don't let people stand behind me or on my blind side, and that's something usually only training or PTSD ensures.  Open carrying any weapon takes a lot more situational awareness than most people posess.  Otherwise it gets pretty tiresome making threat-assesments every time you pull into a 7/11.



Dr W said:


> Tips:
> 1: Learn to de-escalate. You win every fight you're not in.
> 2: Learn to run. You win every fight you get away from.



Affirmatory.

Tip #1:  I've actually made friends from just laughing in the face of a potential fight; the more maniacal, the better.  It either unsettles your opponent to the point that they question the wisdom of tangling with someone who thinks the situation is fun, or the incongruity of your response forces them off their game.

Tip #2: The tips in Zombieland weren't just for comedic effect; cardio is highly important, don't just rely on adrenaline, especially if you're not in shape.  The crash afterwards is a lot worse.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jul 12, 2020)

I think the best self-defense for anyone is situational awareness. Nothing else is as effective as removing yourself from the situation entirely. A few people have advocated running which is almost always the best answer, but not walking down an alley or going to a college bar will save you the headache most of the time. Don't go to places with aggressive retards and you will find your chances of random violence diminishing fast. I have my keys out before I get to my vehicle, in my off hand so I can draw my pistol if I had to. Use your eyes and ears to watch your surroundings, not your cell phone. This all requires personal responsibility, maybe it's just easier to teach men not to rape.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 12, 2020)

just carry a machete. all you need to do is work on upper body strength and cardio, climb and run.


----------



## Dean Pentel (Jul 12, 2020)

Damn, I wish I'd caught OP before he got banned for sending @Null lame butthole pics. I have a perfect self-defense strategy for him: just be as big a faggot IRL as he is here. Nobody will ever want to come near him. He'd be safer than the US President.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jul 12, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I'd nominate ashida kim if he was still making content
> 
> 
> 
> ...











www.realultimatepower.net


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 21, 2020)

I trained Muay Thai for six years. Did coaching of fighters. A bunch of stuff like that. Never competed because I didn't want to get CTE but could've. Been in a bunch of situations that could've ended in violence but thankfully it never came to that.

But anyway, the best advice is to do anything you can to not fight. Fighting outside of a controlled environment is stupid. You don't know if he's got buddies that will shank you. You don't know if he's got a gun or knife. You don't know if you'll get sued. There's a lot of crap that can happen that isn't just fighting. Don't fight.

Another thing is that you can be the most calm, cool, collected person and think you know what to do. However, you get into that fight or flight situation, that will probably go all out the window when the adrenaline kicks in. Unless you have the muscle memory to do exactly what you should do, you probably won't do the correct thing even if you know what it is. Also, fighting is extremely exhausting. 

Take up a martial art like Muay Thai, boxing, BJJ, etc.. and don't read about self defense on the internet. You gotta train that shit or it won't do any good.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jul 21, 2020)

Live in a white neighborhood


----------



## iterator (Jul 21, 2020)

Pinecandle said:


> not 21.
> "Most people don't fight fair: they'll either sneak attack you or outnumber you. They'll also use a knife or a gun the moment they think they're losing; maybe even at the start. Don't think life is like some martial arts movie."
> true that @Salubrious


Carry a BB gun. Use it to rain down rapid suppressive fire on your aggressor. Then, have a CO2 repeating air pistol. Use that to give yourself space to use a double-barreled shotgun to defend yourself rightly.


Ryotaro Dojima said:


> Live in a white neighborhood


Ask the McMichaels about that. Better to just be black.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 22, 2020)

I never go outside and keep my door locked. Checkmate.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 22, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> if 1v1: aim for the head, punch hard, punch fast, and most importantly, punch first. don't let up until the other guy is 100% out.
> 
> if outnumbered: run


why punch for the hardest target? first water his eyes with a nose punch,get a good livershot in and then go for the sides of neck/balls and throat. If you don't accept that you should aim to seriously injure someone, you should just not be fighting in the first place. Run or bitch out if that is the case.


----------



## Local Fed (Jul 22, 2020)

I never leave the house without my pocket sand.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 22, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> why punch for the hardest target? first water his eyes with a nose punch,get a good livershot in and then go for the sides of neck/balls and throat. If you don't accept that you should aim to seriously injure someone, you should just not be fighting in the first place. Run or bitch out if that is the case.


head is not a hard target unless you try and punch it from the back (which doesn't happen in self defense scenario)
from the front, aim for the head = punch in the face. nose, mouth, eyes, those are all good and soft targets.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 22, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> head is not a hard target unless you try and punch it from the back (which doesn't happen in self defense scenario)
> from the front, aim for the head = punch in the face. nose, mouth, eyes, those are all good and soft targets.


Would have to disagree. You hit the forehead you break your fist oft-times. Eyes are for gouging/poking. Mouth is a bad target every time. Teeth/AIDS etc


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (Jul 22, 2020)

Yell "That's my purse!" and immediately kick their genital area swinging your leg up in a perfect 90-degree angle. If needed, follow by a second kick, or if being grappled from the back, swing a backfist down to their crotch and say the phrase "I don't know you!"


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Jul 22, 2020)

May I suggest you start autistically screeching? 
And by that I mean something like this:





Alternatively you can begin vomitting, shitting/pissing yourself while smiling at the guy who wants to fight you, and with a bit of that vomit on your chin, begin telling him how much you love him.

This will clear the entire fucking street and you will win the fight.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 22, 2020)

Nathan Higgers said:


> May I suggest you start autistically screeching?
> And by that I mean something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


I used to hitchhike a fair bit. Often dickheads would pull over about 400 ft ahead of you and sqeal off when you sprinted up to the car. At which point you fire that tire weight in your pocket at their car. One time  they screached to a stop and 3 big fuckers got out. I started screaming at the top of my lungs and ran right for them. Must've freaked them out, as the got back in and drove off. They would have fucking killed me. LOL.


----------



## kobox666 (Jul 29, 2020)

Enviormental awerness is the best self defense strategy. Boxing? BJJ? Muay Thai? MMA? Great sports, but wont make you inmune to a bullet or a knife. Do MMA, they should teach how to grapple and how to throw a punch if you need to and its fun, the actual solution is avoiding the fight. Knowing where not to go, learning when to run, learning to control your ego so you dont escalate a situation, learning to give up on material objects, and, of course, learning when there is no other option but to throw down. If your aim is self defense, want to train a martial arts and are limited in your options, avoid all systems that dont have full contact sparring. My judo training was sport based, but it helped save my life because it teached me how to keep calm in a physical confrontational situation.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 13, 2020)

Practice falling back and controlling your landing. Learning how to land is the most important skill second only to avoiding/softeneing a head blow.
Get sandbags/anything loose and heavy; try lifting them from weird angles like on the ground from different body parts (gets you used to controlling weight shifts).
Do accessory lifts to strengthen shoulder joints as well as pushup+s to strengthen the serratus anterior making punches stronger.
Situational awareness is hard to teach, but a krav maga gym could be a good place to start considering the training methods they employ are usually based on aggression and chaos and how to familiarize your mind with the situation of being "in danger" or "attacked". It isn't glamorous like BJJ because krav maga is about gtfo asap. But if you prefer MT, BJJ, MMA, or whatever else, those are fine too. There's no wrong way to defend yourself.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 16, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I used to hitchhike a fair bit. Often dickheads would pull over about 400 ft ahead of you and sqeal off when you sprinted up to the car. At which point you fire that tire weight in your pocket at their car. One time  they screached to a stop and 3 big fuckers got out. I started screaming at the top of my lungs and ran right for them. Must've freaked them out, as the got back in and drove off. They would have fucking killed me. LOL.


In a self defense situation fear can be either your worst obstacle or greatest ally.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Sep 21, 2020)

muh_moobs said:


> View attachment 1444334
> www.realultimatepower.net


Thank you for the reminder real ultimate power existed.  I popped like 19 boners and was like "sick bro!"


----------



## Ly Erg (Oct 3, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I trained Muay Thai for six years. Did coaching of fighters. A bunch of stuff like that. Never competed because I didn't want to get CTE but could've. Been in a bunch of situations that could've ended in violence but thankfully it never came to that.
> 
> But anyway, the best advice is to do anything you can to not fight. Fighting outside of a controlled environment is stupid. You don't know if he's got buddies that will shank you. You don't know if he's got a gun or knife. You don't know if you'll get sued. There's a lot of crap that can happen that isn't just fighting. Don't fight.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what he said. As someone who has done Muay Thai & Taekwondo for about nearly a decade and got into fights. Only fight when it's the last thing you've got left out of any other options. They got a Knife? You run, They got friends? You run. Any experienced martial arts instructor will tell you this from the get go because even if you do gain the advantage in a fight, you might be liable to get sued and arrested (And in countries like UKuck, this is no doubt a problem for many people defending themselves.) 

Knew someone who left the pub in a drunk state by himself.  Trained in Kickboxing and possibly had some Police/Military training. Got targeted by Two English Trainee Soldiers who came here and started assaulting him in the street because they saw an easy target. Guy got hit a lot from kicks and punches which require a lot of stitches. He got a grab of one of them and slam him down along with him into the ground, proceed to punch and elbow the fucker while the other guy was trying to get him off by punching and grabbing and didn't stop. The other rookie ran away once the guy he targeted stood up and other people from the pub (Including an off-duty police officer) nearby heard and came rushing down.

Best idea is to always avoid fights even if that means having to lose something like personal belongings or go another way to reach your destination. But in the scenario that you get targeted for assault, you get out of there and run into areas that have people around them or somewhere you can lock them out. In the scenario that you can't run because of factors prohibiting you (Drunkness, state of health, cornered with nowhere to go etc etc.) Self defence and martial arts experience (Proper martial arts and self-defence techniques you learned, trained and use frequently to use on others and yourself mind and not ones you got from a mcdojo or a youtube video) will help and the main thing to do is to never fight fair and use anything as they won't hesitate to do the same to you if they want to beat you to death or stab you. 

Also really, really recommend you do not go on the ground at all and don't bother grappling if there is more than one assaulter. Adrenaline will also be a factor like Hulk said and Adrenaline can keep someone going despite having multiple stab wounds or gunshots so even with proper experience, you never guaranteed your safety in a fight. Always run. Better to be a coward and live than be brave and die.

Also, never underestimate the power of a good elbow strike. Powerful enough to cause cuts, KOs and even seizures.


----------



## thick internet digit web (Oct 3, 2020)

Get one of these. If you pull this out they will immediately know they are dealing with a dangerous lunatic.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone know if an Orion brand flare gun (the only one you can legally buy and ship to most places off Amazon) would be effective for self defense? Or really any flare gun?


----------



## thick internet digit web (Oct 3, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Anyone know if an Orion brand flare gun (the only one you can legally buy and ship to most places off Amazon) would be effective for self defense? Or really any flare gun?


Alledgedly you can modify one to fire a shotgun shell but you will probably blow your hand off, if you land the flare right in the face maybe.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 3, 2020)

thick internet digit web said:


> Alledgedly you can modify one to fire a shotgun shell but you will probably blow your hand off, if you land the flare right in the face maybe.


The phosphorus does burn bright enough to potentially disorient someone (so yeah look away as if tossing a flashbang) but the biggest threat to both the assailant and yourself is fire. Something nearby could ignite and depending on what you hit and if it sticks to the persons clothes they could potentially ignite somebody.... thought tbh even I think that would be going too far. Especially since depending on where you live and if castle doctrine is practiced immolating someone to death even in self defense still constitutes as murder.


So yeah maybe it'd be best to have but not aim directly at someone unless it's absolutely necessary, otherwise stick to shooting one in the air and have a more standard method of anti personal on hand.


----------



## thick internet digit web (Oct 3, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> The phosphorus does burn bright enough to potentially disorient someone (so yeah look away as if tossing a flashbang) but the biggest threat to both the assailant and yourself is fire. Something nearby could ignite and depending on what you hit and if it sticks to the persons clothes they could potentially ignite somebody.... thought tbh even I think that would be going too far. Especially since depending on where you live and if castle doctrine is practiced immolating someone to death even in self defense still constitutes as murder.
> 
> 
> So yeah maybe it'd be best to have but not aim directly at someone unless it's absolutely necessary, otherwise stick to shooting one in the air and have a more standard method of anti personal on hand.



Can't go wrong with one of these. A pistol would be easier but for some reason shotguns have a bigger scare factor than any other gun.


----------



## Bass (Oct 6, 2020)

Go for the eyes
Kick them in the balls
Then run like hell.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Oct 6, 2020)

Run away. Best form of self defence in the world. Can't get hurt if you don't fight anyone.


----------

